
Life is Short (with data) - kumarharsh
http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/12/the-tail-end.html
======
kumarharsh
This is from a few weeks back - an excellent, and rather hard-hitting
graphical representation of how short life ACTUALLY is. Goes well with Paul
Graham's recent post
[http://paulgraham.com/vb.html](http://paulgraham.com/vb.html)

